# Wisconsins Brown Trout secrets revealed.....



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Here they are:.....

#1. Warm water discharge.
#2. Seeforellen strain Browns = larger growth traits.
#3. Warm water year round is conducive to year round growth.
#4. Warm water attracts forage: Gizzard Shad & Gobie.

Wisconsin plants one million Browns per year into Lk. MI., 32.5% are Seeforellen strain. They expect a 10% survival rate. 100,000 are planted in the milwaukee area.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

mettlefish,

great points, but you know as well as i do that you cant educate lemmings...you can only attract them.:lol:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark, I have seen fly patterns in "Lemming", apparently those hawg Brookies in Newfoundland and surrounding areas really like em. I have seen Voles around michigan Rivers, I think I'll tie up some of those and see if those Steelhead @ the "Rock" will take them on the surface .


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Guys!

This is what I love about this site. A couple of expert fishermen (Top 10%) if you will are willing to take their valuable time to teach us about a recipe for trophy brown trout fishing. These are the kinds of things we come here to learn.

I know this is a tough question, but what can us lemmings do to bring a brown trout fishery like this to Michigan and will you please post some pictures of the flies you are going to tie to take steel head on the surface. Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Splitshot said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> This is what I love about this site. A couple of expert fishermen (Top 10%) if you will are willing to take their valuable time to teach us about a recipe for trophy brown trout fishing. These are the kinds of things we come here to learn.
> 
> I know this is a tough question, but what can us lemmings do to bring a brown trout fishery like this to Michigan and will you please post some pictures of the flies you are going to tie to take steel head on the surface. Thanks again for your insight.


 
why are you always like this?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> Here they are:.....
> 
> 
> #2. Seeforellen strain Browns = larger growth traits.


Not sure how Seeforellen strain is a "Wisconsin Secret"
I haven't looked state-wide, but here in Ludington they planted about 170,000 seeforellen since '95, as well as almost 70,000 Wild Rose strain and then started planting 20,000 Gilcrist Creek strain in 08. 
Before '95, other strains were used including Plymoth Rock, St Croix, and Soda Lake strains. 

Also, you reference warm water year round. That is only at the discharge, in the harbor. The Wisc shoreline, where most of the browns reside during the bulk of the year, is actually quite cold due to the dominant west winds peeling off warm water and bringing cold water from the bottom up. This cold water is nutrient rich, and in result Wisc has a good population of bait fish. 

Just a couple of points I thought I'd throw out.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Splitshot said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> This is what I love about this site. A couple of expert fishermen (Top 10%) if you will are willing to take their valuable time to teach us about a recipe for trophy brown trout fishing. These are the kinds of things we come here to learn.
> 
> I know this is a tough question, but what can us lemmings do to bring a brown trout fishery like this to Michigan and will you please post some pictures of the flies you are going to tie to take steel head on the surface. Thanks again for your insight.


hexes ray! oh yeah as well weve gotten a couple skams(those indiana ***** fish) to go on mouses too. i wish we could have an intelligent conversation with you but unfortunately you think you have all the answers. which is a good thing i guess:lol: 

by the way ive caught lake run browns in downtown chicago in 72 degree water during mid july. so much for a thermocline eh?:chillin:

im willing to educate but YOU have to listen. if you aren't willing to listen you aren't willing to learn. must make me a poser:lol:

have a good one ray!


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

wartfroggy said:


> Not sure how Seeforellen strain is a "Wisconsin Secret"
> I haven't looked state-wide, but here in Ludington they planted about 170,000 seeforellen since '95, as well as almost 70,000 Wild Rose strain and then started planting 20,000 Gilcrist Creek strain in 08.
> Before '95, other strains were used including Plymoth Rock, St Croix, and Soda Lake strains.
> 
> ...


michigan ceased stocking seeforellans in '06. also there are multiple discharges on the west side of the lake. i wont mention where they are as specifics aren't needed. i have as well caught multiple browns in july as far south as navy pier and as far north as racine during the middle of the summer in 70-75 degree water. michigan's side of the lake is definately more sterile compared to the west side because of its predominantly sandy basin. where as the west side has more reefs and structure. yes farther north oh say milwaukee north, you do have much more colder upwellings from predominant west winds. but south of milwaukee its not always the case. the numbers of fish stocked since '95 in michigan is the number of browns wisconsin stocks during one year for ONE harbor. they also stock close to those big numbers in every port EVERY year! michigan used to stock a few east ports with similar numbers on huron but even that has dwindled. once again this information is available on the great lakes fish stocking database for those in question.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

bigsablemike said:


> why are you always like this?


great question


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

> im willing to educate but YOU have to listen.


This lemming believes your partial response to be an over statement.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

bigsablemike said:


> why are you always like this?


Mike,

It is pretty simple. If you started portraying yourself as All That and then went on to disparaged other members by calling them demeaning names I would probably treat you the same way.

Of course they always say they are just funning, but some of us think differently. It isnt anything new here. One of these members has been banned before for the same type of behavior and usually when they come back under another name they are given some leeway by the moderating staff until they go to far again and then get banned again. It is a cycle for some people.

Then again, maybe being called a lemming was not an insult to you or maybe you thought it was just funny. Anytime anyone uses humor at the expense of someone else, it is not productive. Returning the favor using the same satirical platform is fair play. 

Now you see a very defensive knee jerk response. The UrbanMustache wonders why we cant have an intelligent discussion after he starts the conversation calling members lemmings and then almost pathetically cries out that he could teach us all a lot if we would only listen to him. I Hope my response clears this up for you Mike.

Actually I tried to have a conservation via Pms with him last week, but when he didnt like what I had to say, he sent me a terse pm and told me not to respond because his PM box would be full. And it was.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

ive always wondered, now i know:lol:


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Splitshot said:


> Mike,
> 
> It is pretty simple. If you started portraying yourself as &#8220;All That&#8221; and then went on to disparaged other members by calling them demeaning names I would probably treat you the same way.
> 
> ...


excuse me ray YOU started this insultation nonsense on another thread. YOU did and nobody else. then you called "war" with me via pm calling me a "poser" and "not having the mental capacity to succeed". i didnt say that YOU DID! ill be sending these messages you wrote to steve and john for them to see. and the dates/times they were sent. you started this because somebody suggested something different or outside the box, with a wise **** comment about stocking the grand with tarpon to try and be funny.

as far as the "all that" comment id look in the mirror before making those statements


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

TheUrbanMustache said:


> michigan ceased stocking seeforellans in '06. .


OK....well they still planted Seeforellens in '07 and '08


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> michigan ceased stocking seeforellans in '06


Lake Huron and Michigan are both still stocked with seeforellens. Saginaw Bay north gets seeforellens, and Saginaw Bay south gets wild rose. Both strains are said to be less and less favorable for survival by biologists here in MI, so they're on the hunt for a new strain. I liked both strains, as the WR were your early browns, and SF were your late runners.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

wartfroggy said:


> OK....well they still planted Seeforellens in '07 and '08


They must not have revealed ALL the secrets. :lol:


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

According to the Wisconson Fisheries people, the only consistantly large Brown producing water is that of Milwaukee Harbor. Yes - other areas produce the occasional large Brown, but nothing like what is going on in the Harbor in Milwaukee. That combimed with the attraction of the warm water in the cold water months (Winter) condense large numbers of Browns in the area. It is said that if you are not in that "10%'' of the water there in the harbor, your catch rate will be less than 1/3rd of what the guys that are in the "10%'' of the water. For those that do not know, the Seeforellen strain, native to Bulgaria is by trait the largest of the Brown Trout sub species. According the the Fisheries people there in Wisconsin, the Baitfish show up in the Harbor in Pursuit of the warm water discharge, and they do not have a greater forage base, nor a more "fertile" environment do to upwelling do to the predominant Westerlies we have here in the Northern Hemsphere, what they do have is condensed there in the Harbor for a large part of the year. I myself would love to be a Lemming, living in peace and knowing all I NEED, WANT, or CAN know.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Splitshot.... they are called Deer Hair Bugs, Deer hair floats, but you can trim the leading edge to get it to swim sub-surface if needed. There are many varied patterns,(including Lemming) one can manipulate color by dying the hair to prefered color (s). You can even purchase them through some catalogues, if needed.


----------

